# llama Micromax .380 magazine issue



## Bill Venia Jr (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi guys new member. I have just purchased a very nice Llama Micro Max .380. I have gone to the range this past week and shot very good groups. To my point. As long as I could keep the magazine in it on recoil or the slide reloading. Am I mistakenly hitting the release button or is their a malfunction. Also I can pull the magazine out rather easily. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Normally, one should not post the same question in more than one place.

Look at your other thread: There are lots of good suggestions there.


----------



## Bill Venia Jr (Jun 5, 2011)

I know new guy mistake duh!


----------

